# MTX thunder 5000 10", 8ohm 250w rms sub - what size box??



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I hooked this thing up to my p 500-2 (500rms @ 4ohms bridged mode) and it hit pretty damn hard when I held it over a small .5 cubic foot box 12" box hole (obviously could not secure it very well)

I have a 1 cubic foot q-logic box which the sub is in now, but it sounds like crap because it is obviously too big.

My questions are:

1. how can I safely build a box for this sub

2. is it safe to power an 8ohm sub with a 4 ohm amp?

3. if 2 is yes: would it just halve the wattage?

I am planning on making a form fitting box for this sub and selling all my HUGE boxes/subs because I am passed the SPL phase and want to move on to the SQ/quality install/cargo space empty phase.

I could not find a spec sheet on the required cubic feet for the sub, and I assume that the specs of the sub might make it possible to determine the cubic foot requirement

Here is the page for the sub.

MTX Car Audio - Archive - Thunder5000

Note: the title of the page is Thunder5108, but the page says "Thunder5104".

I am pretty sure the correct model is Thunder5108.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a 4510 that is similar, 225rms. It takes .8cf (.75 net) this one is in a jackhammer sealed box and works really well the SQ is amazingly good considering. But I don't know exactly how similar it is to that one. Your vas is a little more, some other specs are very close.
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/manualsQuickInstall/subs/TechData_T4510-04.pdf


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I called MTX just now and got a voicemail since it's too early over there and the lady said this guy has some program that will help me build the box or something.

Would I be able to simply tell if the box is decent enough if:

1. it hits hard.

2. it doesn't smell

3. there is no distortion/clipping at high volumes

I am going to make an adapter/flush mounting ring for the 12" box I have that did well when I simply held the sub over the hole and see how that does.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Just download winISD and make it the way you want. With sealed you make it smaller until it cuts the bottom off too much then back off, you will see factory rec boxes are usually right there. My boxes are normally larger I'd rather have more bottom.


----------

